# Convert 8 spped campy to single speed



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

Thinking converting my old campy bianchi to single speed. Do I need an 8 speed specific cog or will a 9 or 10 work?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

kmanpfk said:


> Thinking converting my old campy bianchi to single speed. Do I need an 8 speed specific cog or will a 9 or 10 work?


8.

Campagnolo made the inside diameter smaller to produce deeper splines when they built Record 8 Titanium so alloy freehubs wouldn't dent, added a slight notch to one of the wide splines to make it easier to visually line things up with the move to 9 cogs, and continue to use that with 11 cogs.


----------



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks

so the conversion kit is also 9/10 specific and not compatible with my 8 speed, correct?

looks like i need a new hub


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

kmanpfk said:


> thanks
> 
> so the conversion kit is also 9/10 specific and not compatible with my 8 speed, correct?


Right.



> looks like i need a new hub


9 speed freehubs were manufactured for the 8 speed axle configuration - I installed a pair on my 1996 Chorus hubs after Campagnolo dropped my favorite 8 cog cassette but before the NOS 1997-1998 freehub supply dried up.

You may be able to find a donor hub from which you can make the transfer so you don't need to rebuild the wheel. Athena 

I'd look for a conventional cone and lock nut on the non-drive side paired with the alloy 9 speed freehub on the drive side.

The 1999+ alloy axled hubs have a much bigger axle so their freehubs won't swap.

Campagnolo also made some cartridge bearing hubs which use a larger steel axle; I don't know how that would go.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Why couldn't you use spacers on your 8-speed hub and just line up the cog you want to use with the chainline? Aren't you going to use the same crankset, too?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Come to think of it, the outside diameter is the same as it always was.

You could combine the spacers from a conversion kit (if you don't already have enough extras lying around as Dave suggests) for alignment with one of your 8 speed cogs.

Although some of the kits claim a wide foot so they don't dent the freehub, in the 8 cog era Campagnolo used steel freehub bodies so that's not an issue.


----------



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

yes. i do plan to use the same cranks and will at least start out with the 39 tooth chainring. based on your comments the spacers are not speed-specific, just the cogs

then one last question. is the chain also speed specific or will a 9 speed work?


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

You can use spacers or a single speed kit to make any cassette hub single speed. You can make your own spacers with PVC pipe.
Whether 8, 9 doesn't matter but an 8, being thicker, should be stiffer.
Actually makes finding your best gear or chainline easier than with a ss specific hub.
The main issue is rear cogs are ramped to facilitate shifting. 
A single speed cog has higher teeth and helps prevent chain skip so is less likely to slip.
Chain doesn't matter either so long as it fits the cog and again 8s is wider and should be stronger.


----------

